# more candid pics of my shrimpies.



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

BKK babies all getting bigger.








My Black Tiger not sure if its a girl or not??? 








Red Bolt, Blue Bolt sharing the sponge filter buffet.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

your king looks awsome. whats all those roots in one of the pictures.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

haha...that's filter floss that's in the breeder box. they are eating off it.
It just looks that way when I use the flash. Hard to get any pics without it and I get better pics of the babies.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

update on pics.

Here's the baby BKK sharing his new home with WR and 2 x BB adults.








and lookee here....2 x 1 bar bkks and 2 WR pandas....they're getting bigger


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

anna, can you take a picture of your whole tank?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Here is Taiwan tank.








Planted tank with breeder box, this is where all the babies Taiwans are









As they are getting bigger I take them out and put them in the square Taiwan tank its 12 x 12 x 12.


----------



## bmc (Jun 3, 2011)

you have an impressive array of shrimps! Love the variety!


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

very nice thanks for sharing anna.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

how many gallons is your taiwanbee's tank again?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

That one is about 8 gallons I believe. Its custom made so I can't get a guide on it on the web, but I think its about 8 if I remember from filling it up.

I checked in my breeder box and I have another 8-9 babies all growing nicely now. How's yours doing any babies yet????? Keep me posted and if you need any advice just let me know.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

I still need to find a way down to see you Anna an take some pictures of your gorgeous shrimp!


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Anna, there is a calculator on one of the sites I've seen that will give you a volume for any tank, just type in the measurements. Works for any size variant, even has them for round and other odd shaped variations. I'll see if I bookmarked it.. know I saw it not too long ago.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

New pics of the Taiwan babies.
Here's 5 of the BB's babies...still growing good, but taking their time to get bigger. I just love their little black noses...too cute 










and this is the very 1st baby that grew up, now in the BIG guys tank!  sorry about the water spots.


----------

